# First Hydro Grow!



## Devilweed (Aug 27, 2006)

This will be an apartment grow (probibly in a walk in closet) I have never done any sort of indoor growing before, but have read grow guides and have had succesful outdoor grows.  Here are my questions:
1) I do not trust the pots to support a large plant, are these pot sizes big enough?  http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=2&xSec=2.
2) And can I start my seedlings in soil or do I have to use rockwool?
Thanks!


----------



## monkey (Sep 9, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> This will be an apartment grow (probibly in a walk in closet) I have never done any sort of indoor growing before, but have read grow guides and have had succesful outdoor grows. Here are my questions:
> 1) I do not trust the pots to support a large plant, are these pot sizes big enough? http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=2&xSec=2.
> 2) And can I start my seedlings in soil or do I have to use rockwool?
> Thanks!


1.they will be fine
2.you will have to start them in rock wool..just ph the water at 5.5 and soak the cubes before use..3-12 hours.


----------



## pufindo (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah dood. the roots will come out the bottom of the basket. it really dosent matter what size the basket is, just as long as it supports the plant.  i usually germinate in those taco bell brown napkins, and when the root starts coming out, i position the seedling in the growing medium and turn the lights on. thats how ive alwayz grow hydro... keep us informed.


----------



## Devilweed (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool thanks a lot.  Unfortunatly for me I got a major setback.  I was suppose to have it going by now, but I got pushed back for a while.  I'll let yall know in a month or so when It gets going.  I have all my lights here too! 
Starting with duel Spectrum low heat lights, (that Im looking at) Then I am really not sure if for flowering I should switch to HPS or MH lights, for a higher yeild. Oh well I have time.


----------

